
Author Suggests Tech Focused on H1B Visa Hires to Detriment of Women, Minorities - theodpHN
https://slashdot.org/submission/8371110/author-suggests-tech-focused-on-h1b-visa-hires-to-detriment-of-women-minorities
======
patrickg_zill
Reality is that a woman can do better than going into tech. Getting an MBA is
easier than an MS in computer science, pays better and hours can be better
too. More flexibility in case there is a second dotcom bubble.

~~~
llampx
Problem with that mentality is that on a macro level, you only need a certain
number of MBAs. Not everyone is cut out to be an MBA, and not every MBA is
going to use that degree to the full extent. Not to mention this completely
ignores brain wiring and interests/skills.

Women engineers are underrepresented in every part of the world, and the
problem has to be fixed by helping the (mostly female) teachers and
counsellors from the primary school level so they can talk about the subjects
to girls. The less they know about the subject, the more they'll talk about
what they know.

~~~
patrickg_zill
My point is that "underrepresented" means nothing if there are other, possibly
better, professions to enter into. Do we complain about the number of women in
the Alaskan commercial fishing industry (which is highly paid but very
dangerous)?

------
ganeshkrishnan
In Scandinavian countries with almost no h1b equivalents the amount of women
in tech is substantially lower

[http://www.thejournal.ie/gender-equality-countries-stem-
girl...](http://www.thejournal.ie/gender-equality-countries-stem-
girls-3848156-Feb2018/)

Few of my acquaintances are high school teachers and almost all the girls have
an image of IT as nerdy / geeky with overweight guys banging on the keyboards.

IMO you need to get rid of the image of STEM being social awkward, male
dominated field.

I took some of their girl students to my office and showed them various kinds
of IT work and how it can be interesting and surprisingly a huge number of
them signed up for IT in their University

------
Karishma1234
Allow H4 visa holders to work and see how that number shoots up. Also what
minorities are they talking about ? Jewish, Hindus and Muslims are very well
represented in tech. Blacks and Hispanics lag behind in all STEM in general
but they was substantially better in other areas such as sports where you dont
see a Asian or Hindu.

------
prolikewh0a
Tech H1B = Cheap labor.

~~~
dang
Please don't post unsubstantive comments here.

~~~
prolikewh0a
It's not unsubstantive at all. Per Glassdoor, tech H1B's earn substantially
LESS than US Citizens (especially Software Engineers!). The OP's article is
tech H1B's. I will edit the original comment for accuracy.

[https://www.glassdoor.com/research/h1b-workers/](https://www.glassdoor.com/research/h1b-workers/)

~~~
tfehring
Unsubstantive != unsubstantiated. This context and evidence should have been
included in your first comment.

